# Can I run 64 Bit Software on 32 bit



## QuestioNoN (Mar 15, 2017)

I have a Lenovo ThinkCentre and it runs a 32 bit version of Windows 10, and I wanted to download software (Hitfilm 4 Express) but found out that I cannot run it on 32 bit. However, I checked the system specs and it says I have a 64 bit processor. So can I run 64 bit software as long as I have a 64 bit processor? Or can I not? :-/


----------



## OverTallman (Oct 11, 2016)

Normally you need a 64-bit processor AND a 64-bit operating system (the former being a prerequisite) to run 64-bit softwares.

However, you can run 64-bit virtual machine on a 32-bit operating system, provided your machine has a 64-bit processor (which you have) with virtualization enabled, though it'll take performance hit as the "hardware" in a VM is mostly software emulated.

How about getting a Windows 10 ISO and reinstalling Windows 10 64-bit?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

OverTallman's last sentence is the way to go.
The tool in his link is small, buy, after downloading and running, it will then download the ISO, which can take a while, according to your internet speed and availability.


----------



## QuestioNoN (Mar 15, 2017)

OverTallman said:


> Normally you need a 64-bit processor AND a 64-bit operating system (the former being a prerequisite) to run 64-bit softwares.
> 
> However, you can run 64-bit virtual machine on a 32-bit operating system, provided your machine has a 64-bit processor (which you have) with virtualization enabled, though it'll take performance hit as the "hardware" in a VM is mostly software emulated.
> 
> How about getting a Windows 10 ISO and reinstalling Windows 10 64-bit?


If I reinstall, will I lose all my current data, programs, etc.?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, reinstalling will cause you to lose all your programs but not you data because you can restore that from the backups you make. I assume you backup your data, if not it would be a good time to do that. There is no in-place upgrade to go from 32-bit to 64-bit operating systems.


----------



## QuestioNoN (Mar 15, 2017)

How do I made backups? Can I just save my stuff to an USB drive or to OneDrive? (Sorry I'm clueless)


----------



## OverTallman (Oct 11, 2016)

QuestioNoN said:


> How do I made backups? Can I just save my stuff to an USB drive or to OneDrive? (Sorry I'm clueless)


Yep both will work, as long as you don't have much to backup.

If you have to backup huge amount of files then buy an external hard drive. I'm talking about 200GB+ files. OneDrive has 7GB free limit normally, while USB flash drives with over 512GB or more are absurdly expensive.


----------



## QuestioNoN (Mar 15, 2017)

OverTallman said:


> Yep both will work, as long as you don't have much to backup.
> 
> If you have to backup huge amount of files then buy an external hard drive. I'm talking about 200GB+ files. OneDrive has 7GB free limit normally, while USB flash drives with over 512GB or more are absurdly expensive.


Do i need to use a USB drive or external hard drive to make an ISO file? Do I just follow the directions on the website at the link on your first reply?


----------



## OverTallman (Oct 11, 2016)

QuestioNoN said:


> Do i need to use a USB drive or external hard drive to make an ISO file? Do I just follow the directions on the website at the link on your first reply?


You'll need a USB flash drive (preferably 8GB or larger) or a DVD to burn the ISO file.

You can make the Win10 ISO file first, then burn it to DVD or write it to USB flash drive (using Rufus for example).


----------

